# the   BEST OF THE WURST



## larry maddock (Feb 9, 2007)

****at    HERMANN,MISSOURI.  U.S.OF A.

""WURST EXIBITION AND COMPETITION""...

THE "WURSTFEST 2007"will be held
at hermannhof festhalle
on march 24 th....
saturday 9am to 5pm...

sample and purchase gourmet sausages
from our states finest sausage makers...

at stonehill winery pavillion there will be
sausage making demonstations---
also display of old time sausage
and wine making equiptment...

hermannhof festhalle and hotel 1 block from amtrac station..
stone hill winery pavillion is 1 mile from festhalle

there will be live german and oompah bands..
rhineland folk dancers...

admission is free...
parking is free..

there is a catch...
the beer and wine and sausage cost money...

I WILL BE THERE.... and ready to learn..


call hermann welcome center at 1-800-932-8687

or   www.hermannmo.info


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 9, 2007)

""WURST EXIBITION AND COMPETITION""...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, makes me wonder.....

Is that like in liverwurst.... 

Or was that misspelled, and should read WORST EXIBITION AND COMPETITION ? ? ? ? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 9, 2007)

That's wurst as in leberwurst (liverwurst), bratwurst, etc. If you love wine, German beer or ANY German style sausage, this is the place to be.
I love Hermann. It's like you step from American 21st century right into 19th century Germany, but with modern cars.
The wife and I will be there. We never miss it.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like fun.... make sure and take some pics for us.  And don't forget to have some samples for me.. and yes, remember the sauerkraut..... 

Bill


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good time Larry and Tom. Not sure how mobile I am and how often I can run with new youngun, but it's on the calender and I'll make a gallant effort to be there. Thanks for the heads up Larry.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like Helen, Ga.  One of my favorite places when I lived in Atlanta.  24/7/365 German party town:D


----------



## msmith (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun some good eats and plenty of liquid refreshments.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 23, 2007)

hello hello,
due to my honey coming home from surgery today..
i will not be able to attend the "best of the wurst" festival..

 i hope the other missouri folks from the forum can attend..
every one is welcome in hermann..

its a fun thing to do..


----------



## smoked (Mar 23, 2007)

man I'd love to be there.....guess I'll just smoke some brats ups here......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






larry, hope the little lady is doing well!!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

We can't be there either. Moving my Mom in next door has been priority number one this Spring.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmmm ... I love liverwurst I wonder what that would be like smoked? Anybody got a liverwurst recipe?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 29, 2007)

I completely missed this thread, bummer deal since I was actually off that weekend. Sounds like the bash that goes on at Freistatt Mo every year... lots of music, food and of course the 'beir garten'. Usually have that in August though.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 29, 2007)

I work with a lady who is from Germany, she still goes back once a year to visit her mom.  I would love to find a true bratvurst recipe.  She says in Germany the wurst is long and skinny and sticks way out of each end of the bun.  She she's never had really GOOD bratwurst here, only OK. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Have you ever heard of beringer (something like that).  She said that is the absolute best in Germany but you can't get it everywhere.  
BTW, I gave her a big bowl of my pulled pork and she said it was the BEST pork she has ever had.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 29, 2007)

There is a sausage maker up in Omaha, Ne, called Stoysich. Anyway, it's owned by old world Germans and if there is a German sausage, they have it, among others. At least they used to.


----------

